# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Alerta ecologista ante las nuevas amenazas de trasvase

## sergi1907

La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro cree que las empresas que gestionen el Xerta-Sénia 'venderán' el agua al Levante.

El regreso del Partido Popular en el gobierno central y especialmente de Miguel Arias Cañete en la cartera de Agricultura (que suma también el área de Medio Ambiente) ha hecho planear de nuevo la sombra del trasvase sobre las Terres de l'Ebre.  Arias Cañete fue un gran defensor del trasvase del Ebro en su anterior etapa de ministro y aseguró que el proyecto «saldría por huevos" y sería un «paseo militar», lo que indignó todo el movimiento contrario al Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN). 

 Desde Valencia y Murcia los dirigentes populares vuelven ahora a reclamar la infraestructura, pero el hecho de que en Aragón gobierne también el PP hace que el Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy no se pronuncie de forma directa.  Con todo, el actual contexto económico hace inviable la obra. 

 Para la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE), la época de los grandes trasvases ha pasado y los gobiernos catalán y español (los actuales y los anteriores) apuestan de forma decidida por minitrasvases, a través de las concesiones de agua los regadíos.  «La fórmula en que se han fijado como modelo es la del minitrasvase del Ebro que gestiona el Consorcio de Aguas de Tarragona (CAT)», afirma el portavoz de la PDE, Manolo Tomàs.  A su juicio, esta línea de trabajo ya se ha puesto en marcha con respecto a los regadíos del Segarra-Garrigues y el Xerta-Sénia.  «El primero será un trasvase del Segre a Barcelona de tres metros cúbicos por segundo, mientras que el Xerta-Sénia acabará sirviendo para trasvasar al menos 1,5 metros cúbicos por segundo en el País Valenciano», afirma. 

 Consorcio para el Xerta-Sénia 

 Estas viejas sospechas de la Plataforma se han visto confirmadas, según Tomás, con la última «maniobra» del gobierno catalán, que ha abierto la puerta a la participación privada en la construcción y posterior gestión del Xerta-Sénia.  Se trata de utilizar el modelo alemán para financiar esta costosa obra en tiempos de crisis.  «Esto permitirá crear un consorcio y que sea éste el que negocie la transferencia de agua en Castellón, alegando que hay excedentes de agua y se han de optimizar los recursos, pero lo cierto es que el proyecto ya se sobredimensionó desde un principio a tal fin », asegura el portavoz de la Plataforma.  Desde el movimiento social se considera que este proceso se puede acelerar ahora, con la llegada del Partido Popular en el gobierno central. 

 «Desde que se puso en marcha el minitrasvase, el Camp de Tarragona ha crecido mientras el Ebro se ha estancado.  Este modelo no se puede volver a repetir », afirma Tomás.  Por eso el movimiento ya anuncia para este 2012 un nuevo frente de lucha contra estas obras y en favor del caudal ambiental.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre.../transvasament

----------

